# SEQ Snapper Classic 4/5 July



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Gday Scotty
had a chat to Jeff Sorrell(BSFC president) last night and its been cancelled for this year. 
seems sponsorship issues (due to the recession) and heavy work commitments for the guys involved
in organizing the tournament meant that they wouldnt have been able to maintain the high standard
they set last year.


----------

